# Palmetto .44 Caliber



## Glocker (Jan 28, 2009)

I saw one of these in the store the other day and they look like sweet guns. Does anybody have any experience with one of these?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You've got to be frickin' kidding me?!?! *Walleyerich*, you just can't let it go and stay away can you? You were banned! You don't get another chance! IP addresses are logged, creating a new account and trying to sneak back doesn't help. Go peddle crazy somewhere else, we're all full here. And while you're at it, take that Palmetto and stick it where the sun doesn't shine. :smt076

Bye-bye again.


----------

